# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türkiyenin Katılım müzakereleri süreci

## ceydaaa

Türkiye ilk olarak 1959 yılında, o zamanki Avrupa Ekonomik Topluluğuna (AET) üyelik başvurusunda bulunmuştur. AET, Türkiyenin başvurusuna yanıt olarak; Türkiyenin koşullarının, katılım yönünde ilerleme kaydedilmesine izin verecek duruma gelene kadar bir ortaklığın kurulması önerisinde bulunmuştur. (bkz. Ankara Ortaklık Anlaşması).

1980lerin başlarında, Türkiyedeki askeri müdahaleden dolayı Türkiye-AET ilişkilerinde bir duraklama olmuştur. 1983 yılında yapılan seçimlerin ardından ilişkiler yeniden kurulmuş ve 1987de Türkiye tam üyelik başvurusunda bulunmuştur. 1990da Avrupa Konseyi, Türkiyenin üyelik başvurusunu kabul etmiştir.

Aralık 1999 Avrupa Konseyi Helsinki Zirvesinde Türkiye resmi olarak aday ülke statüsü kazanmıştır.

Türkiye ile AB arasındaki katılım müzakereleri, topluluk müktesebatının her bir faslının analitik olarak incelenmesiyle birlikte (tarama süreci olarak adlandırılır) Ekim 2005te başlamıştır. Söz konusu tarama sürecinde topluluk müktesebatı Türkiyeye açıklanmış; değinilmesi gereken, sorun çıkarabilecek alanlar her iki tarafça belirlenmiştir.

Tarama süreci, asıl teknik müzakere sürecinin başlatılmasına temel teşkil etmektedir. Müzakereler; AB Üyesi Devletler ile Türkiye arasında, bakanlar ve elçiler düzeyinde gerçekleşmektedir. Türkiyenin topluluk müktesebatını benimsemesi, uygulaması ve yürürlüğe koymasına ilişkin koşullara ve bunların zamanlaması üzerinde yoğunlaşırlar. Katılım müzakerelerinin yürütülmesi amacıyla topluluk müktesebatı, her biri spesifik bir konuyla ilgili olmak üzere, 35 fasla bölünmüştür.

Katılım müzakerelerinin başlamasından bu yana Bilim ve Araştırma konulu tek bir fasıl açılmış ve Haziran 2006da geçici olarak kapatılmıştır. Buna ilaveten beş fasılda daha müzakereler başlatılmıştır: İşletme ve Sanayi Politikası (Mart 2007), Mali Kontrol ve İstatistik (Haziran 2007), Şirketler Hukuku ve Fikri mülkiyet hukuku (Haziran 2008).

Aralık 2006da Türkiyenin, Ankara Anlaşması Ek Protokolünü Kıbrısa uygulayamamasından dolayı Konsey, Türkiye taahhüdünü yerine getirene kadar ilgili sekiz faslın açılmamasına ve hiçbir faslın geçici olarak kapatılmamasına karar vermiştir. Söz konusu sekiz fasıl şunlardır: malların serbest dolaşımı, iş kurma hakkı ve hizmet sunumu serbestisi, mali hizmetler, tarım ve kırsal kalkınma, balıkçılık, taşımacılık politikası, gümrük birliği ve dış ilişkiler.

Bu süreç içerisinde taahhütlere gösterilen bağlılık yakından izlenecek ve herhangi bir fasılda müzakerelerin geçici olarak kapatılması ancak bütün Üye Devletlerin, Türkiyenin gösterdiği ilerlemeden tatmin olması halinde mümkün olacaktır. Müzakerelerin nihai olarak kapatılması ise sürecin en sonunda gerçekleşecektir.

----------

